

How Google is becoming a startup incubator - danielzarick
http://googlewatch.eweek.com/content/google_ma/how_google_is_becoming_a_startup_incubator.html

======
chris123
And then there's this: "Every Time An Engineer Joins Google, A Startup Dies":
[http://www.businessinsider.com/every-time-an-engineer-
joins-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/every-time-an-engineer-joins-google-
a-startup-dies-2010-2) and this
[http://buzzpal.wordpress.com/2008/02/23/would-you-have-
any-g...](http://buzzpal.wordpress.com/2008/02/23/would-you-have-any-grey-
poupon/)

------
kelnos
And yet, Google just bought reMail (one of the creators being a former Google
employee), and then promptly killed the product. Somehow I don't think
"incubating" something and then destroying it when it isn't behaving how you
want is all that useful to society.

